# Harte Rute und Mono oder weiche und Geflecht?



## Buds Ben Cêre (16. November 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Frage steht ja schon im Titel. Konkret werde ich Ende März nächsten Jahres wieder mal nach Fehmarn schippern und dort eine Woche lang Forelle und Dorsch vom Ufer und Kajak nachstellen. In meinen bisherigen Urlauben hatte ich Glück und jedes Mal mindestens eine Forelle gefangen. 

Nun bin ich also schon mitten in den Reisevorbereitungen  und frage mich, welche Ruten denn dieses Mal mitsollen. Gerade beim Uferblinkern auf Forelle bin ich mir noch sehr unsicher. Ich habe eigentlich nur zwei Ruten, die infrage kommen, aber unterschiedlicher nicht sein könnten:

Eine ältere *Cormoran Black Star CM -38 Gramm WG, 2,85m* und meine "eine für alles" Rute: *Greys Prowla Platinum 20-50 Gramm, 2,70m*.

Die Cormoran ist eher weich und geht recht schnell in die Vollparabolik, die Greys ist wesentlich straffer, ist bei Belastung aber auch eher parabolisch veranlagt. Eine von beiden muss es werden, einen Neukauf schließe ich aus. Die Cormoran würde ich mit Geflecht fischen, z.B. einer 10er Spiderwire, die Greys wahrscheinlich mit einer 22er Mono, um die Grundhärte besser abfedern zu können. Welcher Kombo würdet ihr eher den Vorzug geben?


----------



## Ansprechpartner (16. November 2016)

*AW: Harte Rute und Mono oder weiche und Geflecht?*

Der älteren


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (16. November 2016)

*AW: Harte Rute und Mono oder weiche und Geflecht?*



Ansprechpartner schrieb:


> Der älteren



Wieso? :q


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. November 2016)

*AW: Harte Rute und Mono oder weiche und Geflecht?*

Der Cormoran Black Star; sie ist für mich doch drillsicherer und bei Geflochtener kommt der Anhieb auch auf gößerer Distanz problemlos durch.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (16. November 2016)

*AW: Harte Rute und Mono oder weiche und Geflecht?*

Ich tendiere ja auch zur Black Star. Allerdings hatte ich mit ihr vor Jahren am Strand Fehmarn - Marienleuchte Ende Dezember mal einen Dorsch drauf, den ich letztlich nicht halten konnte und der die Rute an die Grenze der Biegefähigkeit gebracht hat. Aber gut, das war wahrscheinlich auch die Ausnahme.


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. November 2016)

*AW: Harte Rute und Mono oder weiche und Geflecht?*

... und bei einer harten Rute hättest du ihn vll. verloren.

Die Black Star geht mit ihrer Vollparabolik im Drill mit, ein wertvoller Vorteil, aber kann einiges an Belastung ab.


----------



## Ansprechpartner (16. November 2016)

*AW: Harte Rute und Mono oder weiche und Geflecht?*

Das sehe ich genauso wie Toni. Ein bisschen Nostalgie spielt auch mit rein, denn ich hab auch eine, die ich immernoch sehr gern fische.
Wie ich mich kenne, hätte ich trotzdem beide mitgenommen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. November 2016)

*AW: Harte Rute und Mono oder weiche und Geflecht?*

Greys Prowla Platinum 20-50 Gramm, 2,70m
mit derberer und stabilerer Schnur als dem nervigen Spinnenfaden der Spiderwire 010 (nix für die Kyst)
und vorne mit excellentem Knoten ein 3/4 bis 1m FC in 0.27 bis 0.33mm davor, das federt dann schon gut mit.
Die Schnur auf einer ordentliche Rolle fullserviced ab BlackArc 3000 aufwärts oder wenn neu 'ne Daiwa,
und Dickdorsch wie Großforelle können kommen.

Letztlich ist für den geübten Angler seine drillgewohnte etwas straffere Rute für das Distanzangeln von Vorteil,
wenn man Zupfer und weit entfernte Anfasser richtig annageln will. 

Ersatzrute mitnehmen ist aber auch immer richtig


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (16. November 2016)

*AW: Harte Rute und Mono oder weiche und Geflecht?*

Hi Det! |wavey:

Du würdest doch auch mit der Aspius auf Mefo gehen...
Ne, Spaß beiseite. Wenn es nur ums Dorschblinkern gehen würde, würde ich mir die Frage gar nicht stellen, da wäre die Greys immer meine erste Wahl. Ne Mefo ist mit dem feinen Mäulchen da schon heikler (und vor allem seltener). Es braucht schon einen gewissen Druck, um die Prowla zum Biegen zu bringen. Es ist einfach eine verdammt zähe Rute.

Die Spiderwire mag ich aber ganz gerne. Bisschen steif neigt sie im Vergleich zu vielen superweichen 8-fach Geflechten kaum zu Tüddeln und ich werfe mit ihr auch sehr weit. Der Schwachpunkt der Spiderwire ist dergleiche wie bei der alten Fireline. Verbindungsknoten Geflecht - Mono mag sie nur bedingt, die müssen zu 100% sauber gebunden sein, sonst verliert das ganze arg an Tragkraft. Aber über 0,12 würde ich niemals gehen, das kostet dann schon immens Wurfweite. 

Ich seh schon, ich nehm alles mit incl. 200m Supershinobi Mono. Dann sehen wir weiter...:m


----------



## angler1996 (16. November 2016)

*AW: Harte Rute und Mono oder weiche und Geflecht?*

Grüß Dich|wavey:
 zickt die Stealth in dünner mit Mono?
 ich nehm die 17er zum Brandungsangeln mit nem verbesserten Albright, da ist nie was gerissen
 Gruß A.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (16. November 2016)

*AW: Harte Rute und Mono oder weiche und Geflecht?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Grüß Dich|wavey:
> zickt die Stealth in dünner mit Mono?
> ich nehm die 17er zum Brandungsangeln mit nem verbesserten Albright, da ist nie was gerissen
> Gruß A.



|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:
Ich finde schon. Allerdings nutze ich mittlerweile auch nur noch den verbesserten Albright, was die Sache deutlich verbessert hat!


----------



## angler1996 (16. November 2016)

*AW: Harte Rute und Mono oder weiche und Geflecht?*

vielleicht noch die Mono mal andere ausprobieren, etwas dicker hilft da sicher, brauchst ja kein x Meter


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. November 2016)

*AW: Harte Rute und Mono oder weiche und Geflecht?*

ein grüzzi in die rund #h

Eine 17er Stealth ist echt ok., aber alle Stealth darunter wird schnell labbrig und klebt und wickelt wie Teufel überall, das war schon in diesem milden Sommer auf Fehmarn doof.
Das ist anner Kyst zur richtigen Zeit mit Wind schonmal ziemlich böse ... 
Für Schonwetterangelei ok.
Durchgehend Mono halte ich für problematisch und Ärger provozierend, wenn man ü 30m rausfeuern will. Solche Dehnung müßte man wieder mit den alten Superprügeln ala Sportex 3,3m bekämpfen.

Die dicke Aspius H kennste ja, und wie die erste 270er davor sind die nun gerade ein Stück zu hart für Forellen, das ist trotzdem vielfach ausprobiert.
Aber die ein bischen weicheren drei Modelle funktionieren 1a und ohne Drillfehler! #6

Die "alte" Greys 270 mit ihrem dünnen Blank, ihrer durchgehenden Aktion und ihrer nicht realen 50g-Aufschrift ist doch eine geradezu topmoderne kürzere Seatrout, wie das etliche propagieren.
Die Grey-Pendants 3m mit explizit Seatrout draufstehend sind doch garnicht mal weicher, also von daher ...
Die 40cm sind noch keine Zielfische, und ordentlich darüber ist halt nicht mehr so schwach.


----------



## angler1996 (16. November 2016)

*AW: Harte Rute und Mono oder weiche und Geflecht?*

nö, ne 12 zickt nich rum, die ist uff der Meefoflitsche getestet Shimanski Plastebomber aka Shimano Seido FA


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. November 2016)

*AW: Harte Rute und Mono oder weiche und Geflecht?*

Also ich tue mir bei rauhen Bedingungen nicht mehr an, die dünne Stealth hat aufgrund ihrer weiten Flechtung einfach die blödeste Hedderneigung und Klebekraft an den Ringen, sobald die Beschichtung offen ist.  Das machen viele andere und weit günstigere Schnüre einfach nicht.

Man das durch besonders aufpassen und straffen ja verhindern, aber wer will das dauernd?


----------



## angler1996 (16. November 2016)

*AW: Harte Rute und Mono oder weiche und Geflecht?*

du hast die Wahl der Waffe#h:m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. November 2016)

*AW: Harte Rute und Mono oder weiche und Geflecht?*

Theory + Aspius 3m + Corastrong :q :q


----------



## angler1996 (16. November 2016)

*AW: Harte Rute und Mono oder weiche und Geflecht?*

Schwert oder Pistole


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. November 2016)

*AW: Harte Rute und Mono oder weiche und Geflecht?*

ganz langes Langschwert :q


----------



## angler1996 (16. November 2016)

*AW: Harte Rute und Mono oder weiche und Geflecht?*

ah, da braucht man keine Schnur, da kannste die Forelle aufspiesen:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. November 2016)

*AW: Harte Rute und Mono oder weiche und Geflecht?*

Ich hätte jetzt eigentlich eher gedacht, der Steffen würde mit seinem Kajak los.
Da würde sich das Forellen spießen vlt. lohnen ...

Wieso will er eigentlich wieder als profaner Schlickrutscher in die Gummibüx?  #h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. November 2016)

*AW: Harte Rute und Mono oder weiche und Geflecht?*

Ich werde ja die meiste Zeit auf dem Yak verbringen, keine Sorge. Aber bei entsprechenden Bedingungen (hohe Welle, Wind...) ist das kein Schleppen mehr, sondern eher ein Köder- durchs-Wasser-Schaukeln. Da lob ich mir dann doch festen Boden unter den Füßen. Fehmarn ist aber auch deswegen so toll, weil man sich dem Wind gegebenenfalls auch entziehen kann. Einfach Seite tauschen und gut ist. :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. November 2016)

*AW: Harte Rute und Mono oder weiche und Geflecht?*

Das ist schon fein auf der Insel, da meine Familie dies Jahr begeistert war und infiziert ist, werde ich wohl wieder öfter hinkommen


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. November 2016)

*AW: Harte Rute und Mono oder weiche und Geflecht?*

Fehmarn ist ...:l
Könnte ich mir auch gut für später dauerhaft vorstellen. Mal sehen |rolleyes

Gut, die Fangbegrenzung jetzt, aber das soll dem Spaß keinen Abbruch tun.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. November 2016)

*AW: Harte Rute und Mono oder weiche und Geflecht?*

Buds Ben Cêre......da bist du ja endlich wieder, mein Nilpferd.:vik:#6

Gruß Kroko
#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. November 2016)

*AW: Harte Rute und Mono oder weiche und Geflecht?*

Na ja (rot werd...|rolleyes). Schon irgendwie...|supergri


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. November 2016)

*AW: Harte Rute und Mono oder weiche und Geflecht?*

Kiek mal in unsere IG und lass hören was du so getrieben hast inzwischen.#h


----------



## ajotas (17. November 2016)

*AW: Harte Rute und Mono oder weiche und Geflecht?*

Die Greys Platinum Specialist 20-50 Gramm ist doch wirklich weit ab vom gängigen Mefo-Tackle. Klar kann man damit fischen, aber damit für andere kein falscher Eindruck entsteht, sollte nochmal deutlich gemacht werden, dass das hier eher ne Zanderrute ist, die wenig bis gar nicht bei normalmittelprächtigen Forellen über den Blank ins "Arbeiten"/Abfedern kommen würde, sei mal dahingestellt, ob das nun kriegsentscheidend oder auch nicht für den Drillerfolg ist.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. November 2016)

*AW: Harte Rute und Mono oder weiche und Geflecht?*

Kennst Du die in 2,70m? Ist deutlich dünner und damit biegefreudiger als die 3m
Der Härteausgleich mit lang Monofil resp. FC soll ja stattfinden.


----------



## ajotas (21. November 2016)

*AW: Harte Rute und Mono oder weiche und Geflecht?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ein grüzzi in die rund #h
> 
> Die "alte" Greys 270 mit ihrem dünnen Blank, ihrer durchgehenden Aktion und ihrer nicht realen 50g-Aufschrift ist doch eine geradezu topmoderne kürzere Seatrout, wie das etliche propagieren.
> Die Grey-Pendants 3m mit explizit Seatrout draufstehend sind doch garnicht mal weicher, also von daher ...
> Die 40cm sind noch keine Zielfische, und ordentlich darüber ist halt nicht mehr so schwach.



welche meinst du genau? Also meine 2012/2013er 2,70er 20-50 gramm würd ich echt nicht als Seatrout Rute propagieren, die ist zäh, und sicher trotz dünnem Blank kräftiger als ne 50 Gramm Rocke oder 60 Gramm Fox Terminator Shad Jigger Rapid....zumindest im vorderen Drittel.

die ~3 m Seatrout Versionen habe ich da schon etwas feiner in Erinnerung. Meinst nicht?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. November 2016)

*AW: Harte Rute und Mono oder weiche und Geflecht?*

Das Greys-Modell sollte genau das sein.
Ich sehe den insgesamt dünnen Blank als ziemlich tauglich an, um inner starken Biegung einer Forelle paroli zu bieten, und ich persönlich mag recht harte Spitzen um die Haken richtig festzumachen, besser als andersherum mit weichen Spitzen nur leicht eingestochene Verbindungen für kurze Zeit zu haben. Geht ja nicht um die Idealrute, sondern die Einsetzbarkeit der vorhandenen leichten Zanderrute.
Aber wir werden sehen ... :m


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (22. November 2016)

*AW: Harte Rute und Mono oder weiche und Geflecht?*

Genau die Greys habe ich, nämlich das erste Modell in 20-50 Gramm. Was ich da schon über die Rute irreführendes Lesen musste: Spitzenaktion, fischbar bis 28-Gramm Kopf...|uhoh:

Na ja. Die Rute weist quasi das genaue Gegenteil einer Spitzenaktion auf, nämlich eine progressive Parabolik ohne typische Schwipp-Spitze. Wenn ich mit 28 Gramm faulenze, biegt sich die Greys leicht bis zur Steckverbindung, also da kenne ich andere Bretter. 
Ja, sie ist sehr zäh und auch außergewöhnlich schnell in der Rückstellung. Da schwingt aber auch gar nichts nach. Für mich (ich mag aber auch solche Aktionen) die optimale Allroundrute, die mit allen Ködern klarkommt. AUCH mit Gummi, aber eben nicht nur. 

Mal sehen, mitnehmen tu ich sie an die Küste. Und werde sie echt mal mit einer Mono fischen und mit der Black Star vergleichen. Ich werde berichten!


----------

